# ProvisionHost Sold, New Owners Won't Honor Paid For $48 Annual Plans



## DomainBop (Nov 11, 2013)

Email sent out by ProvisionHost's new owners today to customers who purchased their $48 annual plans from an LET offer in July .  Customers who paid for an annual $48 plan in July are now being told that starting December 1st they will have to pay an additional $24.95 monthly. The LET offer and the promotion code which 4 months later they are claiming was "a mistake" was posted by ProvisionHost 



> We have noticed that you are using an invalid promotion code. This promotion code was not meant to be made, neither to be used. This promotion code reduced the price of your VPS to $48/year instead of the $24.95/mo that is listed on the website.
> 
> As a result of this, we will be re-pricing your service to a monthly billing, at the cost of $24.95 each month. We sincerely hope you understand our need for this. This change will take place on December 1st.



comments from pissed off customers here: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/12006/provisionhost-com-toronto-canada-vps-special-up-to-10-free-ipv4-ips-buyers-beware#latest


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

What a fraudster... I considered using them since out of Peer1 and in Canada, ehh...  But glad I didn't.

$48 annual, people actually buy those... Tisk tisk... I can piss away a $20... but doing that with a $50...

Isn't one of the ProvisionHost partners the same guy behind eNetSouth that imploded in great fashion previously?   This industry needs a better memory


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2013)

It wasn't a mistake, it's they bought based on customer numbers, not prices.

Now they can't afford to host out of Canada anymore at $48/y per VM. Who knew?

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2013)

Infact, given the '10 free IPs!', the whole operation comes off as simply an IP grab and a way to pack IP usage to get more ARINs, nothing more.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, if those plans were halfway sustainable then it's unlikely they would have sold. The fact that, "ProvisionHost" is censored on WHT is enough to be weary of using them.

Of course, this isn't the client's fault. I'd see if they will, at the very least, issue a pro-rated refund for the unused time. It's very unlikely they will, but even if a provider doesn't offer refunds I feel like this is a clear case instance of a pro-rated refund being justified. Upset clients can leave with no monetary loss to themselves, and they won't be so willing to jump and bad-mouth ProvisionHost in the future. It's a win-win for the client and for the company.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 11, 2013)

drmike said:


> Isn't one of the ProvisionHost partners the same guy behind eNetSouth that imploded in great fashion previously?   This industry needs a better memory


Both their last names start with the letter "C" but it's a different Brandon.  The ProvisionHost one is a college kid from Toronto.  The eNetSouth one is from Alabama


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

My apologies for fubaring the participants... It happens.

Their $13 annual caught my eye.  Wonder if they are claiming that was an error too?

Time to start putting some boots on chests over antics like this.  Can't have a clear promo then claim some sort of mistake months later.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Infact, given the '10 free IPs!', the whole operation comes off as simply an IP grab and a way to pack IP usage to get more ARINs, nothing more.
> 
> 
> Francisco


How do you get ARINs? Sounds like a cookie.


----------



## sleddog (Nov 11, 2013)

drmike said:


> Their $13 annual caught my eye.  Wonder if they are claiming that was an error too?


Not yet, though I'm watching my email....


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Nov 11, 2013)

When they bought the company they know that they should keep following company policy.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Nov 11, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Not yet, though I'm watching my email....


This.  I have 2 of their 13$/yr promos.  Although I must admit the service in the end hasn't been that great.  Server is defiantly oversold and to give you an idea of why I don't use it much, this is what I see every time I switch to my screen its open on:

Last login: Fri Nov  8 03:40:16 2013 from localhost.localdomain

[email protected]:~# Write failed: Broken pipe

[email protected]:~#

 

I think with a server that can't even maintain connections that affording the $48/yr plans would be easy as all the customer would be canceling at renew anyhow.  I am not sure I will be renewing, however, I do hope I get to use my full paid term for the servers.

 

Cheers!


----------



## sleddog (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't say I've had this experience. Mine's been solid for 3 months, no downtime, fast disk, most all free ram gets used for caching, feels undersold if anything. An ssh session stays up all day no issue. Different node I guess.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 11, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Not yet, though I'm watching my email....


Same here. Haven't had any issues with it yet. 100% uptime according to NodePing.

23:12:00 up 80 days, 15:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

So they have wonky nodes and maybe crapo management.  I am *real* surprised, not.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 12, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> I think with a server that can't even maintain connections that affording the $48/yr plans would be easy as all the customer would be canceling at renew anyhow.  I am not sure I will be renewing, however, I do hope I get to use my full paid term for the servers.
> 
> Cheers!


If they aren't honouring the $48/year's, I can't see them honouring the $13/y's either.

If they couldn't get approved for subnets (if that was their initial goal with the $48/year offer) then they're kinda hooped.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

As I always see it, when companies start pushing multiple annuals, it is short term fund raising.

These promos hardly ever work out.  Even if they do, come year two the companies seldom want to honor pricing for future years.

I only buy annuals from long established companies that I believe are financially sound and running things as a business (i.e. making payroll and/or doing it fulltime).


----------



## nunim (Nov 12, 2013)

Find out where they're incorporated and look into your legal options for finding forcing them to honor your contract or get a refund.  Canada has relatively good consumer protection laws.


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

Bad move from them. @wlanboy remove them from the "List of *reliable *sub 20$ per year providers".


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yeah I agree that is it was a huge mistake on how he sold it, but he had to.
> 
> For everyone that received that ticket, I apologize. I wish there was something I can do, but unfortunately, after what happened; I can't do anything anymore. Also, Matt does not work with Provision Host anymore, he passed it on to Ryan 9 days ago. I had a chat with Marius on Skype today.
> 
> ...


Another sold company going down the hill.


----------



## sleddog (Nov 13, 2013)

In fairness to the new owner(s), refunds are being issued. See the LET thread...


----------



## mitgib (Nov 13, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> How do you get ARINs? Sounds like a cookie.


Practice your skills of jumping through flaming hoops


----------



## astutiumRob (Nov 13, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> How do you get ARINs?


By being promiscuous with IPs and not taking the right 'precautions'


----------

